

Temporally Coherent Local Tone Mapping of HDR Video - joubert
http://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/temporally-coherent-local-tone-mapping-of-hdr-video/

======
ris
I'm afraid I feel the same about results of this as I do with basically all
attempts at tone-mapping. It makes the world look like a bad late-90s video
game. Depths of light and darkness are what make a scene appear real.

Maybe we just need to wait for HDR displays before we expect to see the full
details of HDR imagery in a realistic way.

~~~
wtallis
> " _Depths of light and darkness are what make a scene appear real._ "

But sometimes you also want to see what's going on. You don't _have_ to turn
the filter up to eleven. The fact that this filter performs so well even at
exaggerated settings bodes well for its usability at tasteful, restrained
settings. And it will probably make it a lot easier on cinematographers, so
that they have to worry less about carefully lighting the set and can rely on
being able to balance things out in post production.

~~~
ris
Tone-map me sceptical.

~~~
jonah
Where it benefits is trying to represent in video something perceptually close
to how the eye/brain perceives a scene.

It would have been nice to see some scenes with dialed down settings more
"natural" results.

